# Downtown Towing...



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

My car broke down yesterday (dead alternator I think) and while calling around for $$$ for towing to my friend's garage. There is 5 downtown towing companies that route thier calls to one company/person.

From our first conversation, understandably he wanted to tow the car to one of his associates but personally I rather have my car worked on by someone I know and trust. By his tone, he was "brisk" giving me a hook-up, dolly and per km cost. The second time where I was "routed" to him, there was a tone of annoyance, the third, I recognized the voice and I just hung-up. I can see where the guy on the other end would be annoyed as he probably get this many times a day but at 8am...meh.

The funny thing was that the wife and I were just talking about CAA and the car just finished it's warranty/free tow period...just my luck LMFAO.

So, passing my automotive experience along: get CAA to avoid all the calling around and towing companies that have the number (416) 850-XXXX use the same "towing" person/company.

Just passing info along.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Good to know... for sure. Man i hate needing a tow... sucks big time! :S


----------

